# Texas Code Book



## Plustax (Nov 13, 2016)

Any update on the code becoming "officially" ok to use in Lodge?  I understood there were some updates that needed to be made before GLOT would approve it's use throughout Texas.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 13, 2016)

By code book do you mean a cipher or the masonic code?  In OR we have a CODE BOOK that is like our code of ethics and actions

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MRichard (Nov 13, 2016)

@Bill Lins might know. Haven't heard anything about them allowing it in the lodge room though.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 13, 2016)

I have not heard of anyone submitting legislation this year to allow a cipher book in the building.  Very unlikely to pass if it were submitted.

The word "code" is confusing as very many jurisdictions use the word for their book of constitutions and by laws.  I have copies of the California Masonic Code and the Illinois Masonic Code that are the constitution and by laws.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 13, 2016)

Plustax said:


> Any update on the code becoming "officially" ok to use in Lodge?  I understood there were some updates that needed to be made before GLOT would approve it's use throughout Texas.


A year or 2 ago, the Committee on Work agreed to help come up with a cipher book that they would approve as correct & GL could sell. There was no discussion about allowing it or any other book to be used or even possessed in Lodge or on Lodge property. I doubt that such a proposal would ever be approved.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 13, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> The word "code" is confusing as very many jurisdictions use the word for their book of constitutions and by laws.  I have copies of the California Masonic Code and the Illinois Masonic Code that are the constitution and by laws.


Funny- we call our Constitution and Laws "The Constitution and Laws". Maybe those other jurisdictions should follow suit.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 17, 2016)

Bill Lins said:


> A year or 2 ago, the Committee on Work agreed to help come up with a cipher book that they would approve as correct & GL could sell. There was no discussion about allowing it or any other book to be used or even possessed in Lodge or on Lodge property. I doubt that such a proposal would ever be approved.



Not sure where this stands now, but I wouldn't support it. The next step would be allowing it into the Lodge for practice, then deciphered versions would be allowed and eventually the Brethren would be reading work from the book during degrees and meetings.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 20, 2016)

Blake Bowden said:


> Not sure where this stands now, but I wouldn't support it. The next step would be allowing it into the Lodge for practice, then deciphered versions would be allowed and eventually the Brethren would be reading work from the book during degrees and meetings.


Hi Blake

We have a plan English book with blanks for "secrets". It certainly is used for rehearsals, as the person who runs them, we refer to it when there is a variation in opinion which kills the horrible situation of Past Masters debating "the right way". While they do occasionally appear in lodges, it is very rare and frowned up. Producing them (we've hand them for decades) does not kill the important tradition of delivering work by memory; we know that in memorizing work, it is internalized and our written ritual book will never replace the tradition and strength of memorized work.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 21, 2016)

In both my jurisdictions it is not allowed to have one in open lodge, but as Bloke pointed out they are used for rehersals.  We give a cypher for each degree to the bro after his degrees.  Then after he turns in his MM proficiency in OR he gets a full cipher that covers opening/closing all 3, all 3 degree ceremonies, optional flag salutes, ect ect all in cipher.  Yet we still recite the work by memory

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 4, 2017)

I wouldn't want it in lodge. This would be dangerous ground to tread. With that being said, It would help to have the one version that floats around that no one speaks it name updated for private home use....lol


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

